# The Three Musketeers (2011) - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8317[/img]*Title: The Three Musketeers
Starring: Matthew Macfayden, Milla Jovovich, Luke Evans, Ray Stevenson, Logan Lerman, Mads Mikkelsen, Christoph Waltz, Orlando Bloom
Directed by: Paul W.S. Anderson
Written by: Alex Litvak & Andrew Davies
Studio: Summit Entertainment
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 110 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: * March 13, 2012

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :3.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*72



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8318[/img]*Summary:* 

'The Three Musketeers' is based on the similarly titled book written by Alexandre Dumas. The film opens in Venice, Italy where Athos (Macfayden), Porthos (Stevenson), Aramis (Evans), the famed Three Musketeers, and Milady (Jovovich) are performing a heist to steal blueprints for an airship designed by Leonardo Di Vinci. Though successful in getting what blueprints out, their heist is thwarted by Buckingham (Bloom), who steals the blueprints for himself as they are making their getaway.

Fast-forward a year later, a young man named D'Artagnon (Lerman) sets off from his small town to become a Musketeer. Little did he know that the organization of the Musketeers was disbanded and the Three Musketeers are left to live their lives out as commoners. Along the road to Paris D'Artagnon gets into a quarrel with a man named Rochefort (Mikkelsen) because he belittles D'Artagnon; however, D'Artagnon is defeated. When D'Artagnon arrives in Paris, he finds Rochefort and chases him through the streets, bumping into, and offending each one of the former Three Musketeers. Unaware of who they are, during each encounter he challenges them to a duel at sequential times on a different day. Before they are able to duel they are all stopped by the guards of the city for illegally dueling. The four of them fight their way free from forty guards. Richelieu (Waltz) and his guards seek to capture the Three Musketeers and D'Artagnon, preventing them from killing anymore of Richelieu's men. As the story unfolds, Richelieu plans to overthrow the King's reign by creating a war between France and England in order to take the reign of France for himself. Athos, Porthos, Aramis, and D'Artagnon take it upon themselves to save the King from the tyrannical plan of Richelieu.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8319[/img]I had low expectations for this film and at the beginning of the film my expectations were correct; however, as the film progressed, I began to be more engaged in the film. For what reason? I am not quite sure, but I ended up having fun with this film. It's a flawed movie in a lot of aspects and even though the film is a period piece, it doesn't feel like a period piece, partly to do with how the film looks and the musical choice. Fortunately, 'The Three Musketeers' doesn't take itself too seriously and it doesn't try too hard to be something that it is not.


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for sequences of adventure action violence.


*Video:* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8320[/img]I must say that I was thoroughly surprised by the video presentation of this film. The level of detail throughout the movie is impeccable. From the opening sequence to the films end the film is teeming with detail and texture. Clothing fabric was especially discernible because of the level of detail and focus. Edges are sharp and free from ringing. Colors are incredibly lush throughout the film. The style of the film takes on a more dynamic range of colors as opposed to making the film look like a period piece. This is the only detracting aspect of this transfer. Things are so clean looking that it doesn't quite fit the time period. This is not a dark film by any stretch, but darkened sequences do look marvelous as well. Overall, a fantastic image transfer that, although looks slightly out of place, will surely impress anyone.


*Audio:* :3.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8321[/img]The audio transfer is not quite as impressive; though it is a good presentation in itself. The action sequences are very bombastic and have a big dynamic range. Surround usage is more geared toward discrete, look-at-me, form, and was slightly distracting. Despite that, the heavy surround activity did heighten the action sequences properly overall. Low frequencies were prominent especially during the action sequences however they generally were not gut-wrenching. I must point out that I think at times the soundtrack was somewhat of a mixed bag. It kind of felt out of place with the period. The soundtrack also was mixed a little too high that it overpowered dialog at times. It didn't ever make the dialog unintelligible, but I think they could've dialed back the music a bit. Still, the audio was fun enough to supplement the action.


*Extras:* :2stars:

•	Access: Three Musketeers Interactive Feature Supplement
•	Feature-length Audio Commentary with Filmmakers
•	Featurettes (10 Minutes)
•	Various Deleted and Extended Scenes











*Overall:* :3.5stars:

I was decently surprised by several different aspects of this movie. Though, not really that great of a movie, I did enjoy it and am glad that I watched it. There were humorous moments and lots of sword play that make this film somewhat eclectic, but thankfully it never tries to be really serious or take itself seriously. The video transfer was very good and the audio was pretty decent. Some aspects of the film didn't quite mesh, but overall it was still enjoyable. I'd say don't go into this film expecting too much, but with that said, you may just like it. It's not necessarily one that I'd recommend rushing out to buy or even rent, but if it's in the bargain bin, it may be worth checking out.

*Recommendation: Rent It!​*







Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jon! :T

Having an 11 year old son, he really wants to go to the theater to see these kind of movies, so I saw this one at the theater. Spot on review - if you do not go in expecting too much or wish to compare it to the previous one, you will probably be entertained.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Sounds like a good rental


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great review Jon. I finally watched it and enjoyed it pretty well. I am surprised that the audio scored so low in relation to the video. I thought they were both reference level, but I am a sucker for an over the top audio presentation. Spot on review!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, Dale! As far as the audio, it was a lively audio track, but as I mentioned there were aspects that were distracting to me. Music overpowered the dialog on a couple instances. On top, the music felt a little out of place at times too. I do like lively audio tracks, Master and Commander comes to mind, but this movie felt like the sound aspect was a little too forced.


----------



## claudej1 (Jan 6, 2008)

When a film does not take itself too seriously, it is designed to simply entertain us visually and sonically. I have not see this yet, but it is now on my list. Thank you.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Great review I agree on the rating this a good entertaining movie for all ages, not quite the story-line of the older movies but still good actors!


----------

